

Beta users wanted for new social network platform - a_trestup

Trestup (www.trestup.com) needs 500 beta users to try out its social network platform. Sign up and share on Twitter @trestup.
======
jnorthrop
It's good to see a social network come out of Canada. Privacy-conscious folks
should be comforted that Trestup needs to comply with CASL[1] and PIPEDA[2]
which sets a higher bar than US regulations with regards to gaining consent
from users for marketing purposes and provides greater control for the user
over their own data.

[1] [http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/annualstatutes/2010_23/Fu...](http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/annualstatutes/2010_23/FullText.html)

[2]
[http://www.priv.gc.ca/leg_c/leg_c_p_e.asp](http://www.priv.gc.ca/leg_c/leg_c_p_e.asp)

------
vonklaus
You guys don't rank on google. Had to hardcode the link. Your site says very
little about what it actually does, connect users with similar interests is
the premise of basically every social and dating website on the net. I am on
mobile, the confirm email says "this message has no text" on ios. This means
google wont download it to the server. Can't confirm, can't use the site. You
have to make this easier.

~~~
BorisMelnik
site looks indexed to me -

site:trestup.com

------
thegrif
I'm actually beginning a project to launch a vertical social network. Please
kindly include me if your product can be leveraged by private networks. I'm
looking at both hosted platforms and managed software.

I am at tom [a] thegrif [dot] net. Also @thegrif. Thanks again! :-)

~~~
walterbell
By "private network", do you mean inside a corporate firewall or a public
vertical network that is using white-labelled technology? If the latter, do
you want a service hosted and managed by someone else (like WordPress) or
licensed software that you would install on your own cloud servers?

~~~
thegrif
The ideal situation would be a PaaS that achieves the advantages of a hosted
solution without compromising on the customer's ability to extend the platform
into either their own environment or adjacent cloud providers.

Many companies have built successful revenue models around open sourcing the
core platform and then monetizing the PaaS/SaaS offering.

Either way, happy to help anyway I can - thanks for following up.

------
gesman
Can I chat with other users? Can I share the pictures with other users? Can I
"friend" other users?

Yay! I'm in!

------
felixmc
it could use some UX work (just simple things like where you position fields
or how you indicate things are required)

also, when I filled out my profile and submitted, I got JSON representation of
my profile back

